# [SOLVED] Empires Dawn Of Modern World- Multiplayer Problem



## sean0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey

I'm trying to play against a friend online in a multiplayer game.When I try and connect the message below [see link] comes up.When I host the game he gets the same message.

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/6672/cantconnect112.jpg

Any help on why this is/how we can fix it would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Empires Dawn Of Modern World- Multiplayer Problem*

Hi and welcome to the Forum,
Could you give us the brand and model of your router (if you have one)?
Thanks.


----------



## sean0 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Empires Dawn Of Modern World- Multiplayer Problem*

Hey,

Thanks for the reply, I managed to get multiplayer working.I had to do port forwarding.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah i thought that may have been the problem, Good to see it solved


----------

